# Mr Richard Blizzard



## Dick Turpin (12 Aug 2011)

Does any member of the forum know if Mr Richard Blizzard is still alive and if so do they know where he lives even the town or county I wish to make contact with him

Any help would be appreciated

Eric


----------



## brianhabby (12 Aug 2011)

This site claims he's still with us but I don't know if it's true or not.

Have you tried contacting the publishers of his books?

Incidentally. The Wood Wizard' is currently showing on 'Discovery Shed' Sky TV channel 242 Saturday & Sunday from 7:00pm.

regards

Brian


----------



## Dick Turpin (12 Aug 2011)

Hi Brian, 
Thanks for the information and the suggestion I think the publishers is the best rout to follow.

Eric


----------



## Shultzy (21 Aug 2011)

Looking in my copy of Blizzard's Wonderful Wooden Toys I found an address. Bearing in mind it's from a price list dated 1983 here it is:
RE & VJ Blizzard,
Five Leaves,
Bussage
Stroud,
Gloucestershire
GL3 4RJ

although a Gmaps search shows GL6 8AT (and a better location befitting an icon)

Other book I have are:
More of Blizzard's Wooden Toys
Blizzard's Action Toys


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 May 2012)

Surely that can't be the same one!
S


----------



## Noel (12 May 2012)

Steve Maskery":1gz1mvlp said:


> Surely that can't be the same one!
> S



I've removed that post Steve since it was announced in the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel so I suspect it may be just a tad inaccurate..............


----------



## Jonzjob (12 May 2012)

8 years ago he was still living in Bussage, just up the valley from where we lived. No idea since then?


----------



## grahampearce (18 Nov 2013)

After a spot of research, I have found the following....

Richard E Blizzard, Patricia R Blizzard 
Stroud, Gloucestershire, GL6
Electoral Role - 2002, 2005-09	

Richard Blizzard, Patricia Blizzard 
Hereford, Hereford And Worcester, HR1
Electoral Role - 2010-12

If you want to pay a small fee you can get the full address online '192'

Regardless, he was still alive and well in 2012.


----------



## Robbo3 (18 Nov 2013)

The publishing of an individuals personal details is banned on most forums.


----------



## grahampearce (18 Nov 2013)

Shultzy":3p085qqd said:


> Looking in my copy of Blizzard's Wonderful Wooden Toys I found an address. Bearing in mind it's from a price list dated 1983 here it is:
> RE & VJ Blizzard,
> Five Leaves,
> Bussage
> ...



Understood, BUT 'I' only posted a small amount of the address, 'I' did not post an address in full.


----------



## Jonzjob (18 Nov 2013)

GL3 is Churchdown which, unless they moved it isn't Bussage. 

GL6 is Bussage (senior moment there folks   )

It's quite possible he's still there..


----------

